# Week old goat kid - weak kid syndrome! Success?



## Goatlife207 (May 7, 2021)

Have kid wrapped up on heating pad inside with heat bulb. Used hair dryer with heating pad then put her under the heat bulb. Rubbing her limbs. She isn't looking good. Any other tips to save this baby 😭


----------



## Mini Horses (May 8, 2021)

Week old -- so how has it been since birth?   Nursing?  Got colostrum, a single?  Was it up and ok, went down?   We may better help with some fast info on previous five days of it's life. Taken temp?  Any swelling anywhere?  Any scours?


----------



## Goatlife207 (May 8, 2021)

She was fine, active, feeding, got colostrum, she was a twin. No scours, no visible signs prior to finding her lethargic. She passed last night. I want to have a diagnostic done. I have too look into that. As I want to be sure it wasn't anything else as I have two other kids.


----------

